
Just a Thought... : Git, I'm not a fan - thisduck
http://bloritsch.d-haven.net/articles/2010/04/01/git-im-not-a-fan
======
yan
Um? <http://www.google.com/search?q=git+http>

Also, using git-daemon or gitosis makes it pretty simple to create an central
git repo. And the complaint about SSH keys is exactly backwards, they make it
pretty easy to authenticate if you're using SSH already (which you probably
are).

